# skid steer rates?



## thomlynn05

what is the going rate for a 50hp skid with a 8 foot pusher? Rhode Island area


----------



## Mick76

$25 per hour


----------



## thomlynn05

you must have a ton of business with rates like that!


----------



## peteo1

Mick76;1487813 said:


> $25 per hour


Lowballer!!!! I charge $30/hr!


----------



## snocrete

Rates vary. What works for you may not work for a guy in another area/situation. I've seen hourly rates from $45/hr - $100+/hr for skids. And I doubt guys in your area, or any for that fact, are just gonna come out and tell you what they charge. 

Do some searches/reading here........this question (and similar) have been asked more times than you could imagine. Good luck.


----------



## thomlynn05

yea I have an idea of what to charge just wanted to make sure i was in the ball park. i wasn't looking for anyones secret recipe.......lol


----------



## magnum1

Depends on several factors: Type of project parking lots to driveways to gas stations to ??
Location and priority
Quick pay or slow pay
From $65.00 to $110.00


----------



## snocrete

thomlynn05;1488206 said:


> *yea I have an idea of what to charge just wanted to make sure i was in the ball park*. i wasn't looking for anyones secret recipe.......lol


And what would that be?


----------



## exclusive

done by me in nj your looking anywhere from 100 -180 if its moving snow


----------



## snocrete

thomlynn05;1487760 said:


> what is the going rate for a 50hp skid with a 8 foot pusher? Rhode Island area





thomlynn05;1488206 said:


> yea I have an idea of what to charge just wanted to make sure i was in the ball park........lol





snocrete;1488617 said:


> And what would that be?


Its funny how people post this question to others....but dont answer it themselves.


----------



## Mick76

snocrete;1489926 said:


> Its funny how people post this question to others....but dont answer it themselves.


Hence the reason for my post...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Mick76;1487813 said:


> $25 per hour


lol, we're probably not signing 2 contracts this year because the rates for a skid loader are set to $80 per hour... i mean if i owned a 1996 bobcat with a $200 10 year old beat box, maybe thats fine, but our 50k Deeres are not sitting at a lot for 4 months out of the year almost to hope for $80/hr billing with a big snow storm, we have 2hr minimums and im not transporting there for $160

I've had contracts signed anywhere from a LOW of $165~ area per hour to $225~ per hour... yet ive seen contracts like this

dump truck $85/hr
"we pay subs $100"+hr just to plow and all with their own trucks lol
truck and 8ft plow $80-90/hr.. again, losing $10-15/hr then
2 yard loader $125
3 yard loader $135
4-5 yard loader $160... like really, 160 an hour for a nearly 200k massive machine that would cost you $600 to truck in for delivery to the site at the start of the season, OK buddy.

just stupid low rates sometimes. Know your costs and machine costs for rental or your monthly payment, most times skid steers are $1000-1500 a month alone, not including the box, fuel, insurance policy to cover it, operator wages, any damages come straight from your pocket, or insurance if worth it.

We were loaned "for free" from our Deere dealer a 1yr old skid steer, one of our guys was operating it and the safety red metal shield brace pin came out somehow, and when he went to lower the bucket/boom, it pinched it causing a slight bend/dent in it. Yeah, $700~ later, the part is replaced at the dealer after we took it back. I didnt even notice it myself until i compared photographs when we picked it up and the return 3 weeks later.

I wouldnt operate $50k machines and boxes for less than $150/hr anywhere and any machines that are 100-150k like front end loaders have to be a bare minimum of $200/hr


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

magnum1;1488542 said:


> Depends on several factors: Type of project parking lots to driveways to gas stations to ??
> Location and priority
> Quick pay or slow pay
> From $65.00 to $110.00


well in ND, you guys generally get massive amounts of snow and frequently... so your logging a couple hundred hours in snow work on a machine per year. We put 30hrs on our 09 Deere tractor in 08/2009, and i believe about 100hrs from 2009/2010 "the two NJ blizzards that february", but thats about as high as it would ever be. Rarely are we billing any machines hourly for stacking, removing, relocating or loading to truck away.. i mean that happens once or twice every couple years usually at best. If a rental front end loader is say 3k a month, you need to bill 9-12k for 3-4 months just to cut evne.

If i assumed we'd bill 500hrs on the machine for $65 an hour, thats not too terrible then!


----------



## fatheadon1

i try and get a retainer for skidsteers an loaders for the skidsteers its a 5000 for the machine to sit on site for the season then 125 an hour during the storms. With no retainer we bill 175-200 an hour


----------



## Mackman

in south east PA i wouldnt even think about running a skid for less then 100/hr.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I think they must go for about $75/hr here. I haven't quite figured it out yet though.


----------



## magnum1

Ramairfreak98ss;1491266 said:


> lol, we're probably not signing 2 contracts this year because the rates for a skid loader are set to $80 per hour... i mean if i owned a 1996 bobcat with a $200 10 year old beat box, maybe thats fine, but our 50k Deeres are not sitting at a lot for 4 months out of the year almost to hope for $80/hr billing with a big snow storm, we have 2hr minimums and im not transporting there for $160
> 
> I've had contracts signed anywhere from a LOW of $165~ area per hour to $225~ per hour... yet ive seen contracts like this
> 
> dump truck $85/hr
> "we pay subs $100"+hr just to plow and all with their own trucks lol
> truck and 8ft plow $80-90/hr.. again, losing $10-15/hr then
> 2 yard loader $125
> 3 yard loader $135
> 4-5 yard loader $160... like really, 160 an hour for a nearly 200k massive machine that would cost you $600 to truck in for delivery to the site at the start of the season, OK buddy.
> 
> just stupid low rates sometimes. Know your costs and machine costs for rental or your monthly payment, most times skid steers are $1000-1500 a month alone, not including the box, fuel, insurance policy to cover it, operator wages, any damages come straight from your pocket, or insurance if worth it.
> 
> We were loaned "for free" from our Deere dealer a 1yr old skid steer, one of our guys was operating it and the safety red metal shield brace pin came out somehow, and when he went to lower the bucket/boom, it pinched it causing a slight bend/dent in it. Yeah, $700~ later, the part is replaced at the dealer after we took it back. I didnt even notice it myself until i compared photographs when we picked it up and the return 3 weeks later.
> 
> I wouldnt operate $50k machines and boxes for less than $150/hr anywhere and any machines that are 100-150k like front end loaders have to be a bare minimum of $200/hr


It would be great to receive 200.00 per hr for a skid. Reality dictates fee's in most of the country to an average of 115.00 to 150.00 per hr + or -. Rates are relative and dictated by your competition.
If a company wants to stay competitive and in buis. they unfortunately have to adjust rates accordingly for the their service area.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Ramairfreak98ss;1491266 said:


> lol, we're probably not signing 2 contracts this year because the rates for a skid loader are set to $80 per hour... i mean if i owned a 1996 bobcat with a $200 10 year old beat box, maybe thats fine, but our 50k Deeres are not sitting at a lot for 4 months out of the year almost to hope for $80/hr billing with a big snow storm, we have 2hr minimums and im not transporting there for $160
> 
> I've had contracts signed anywhere from a LOW of $165~ area per hour to $225~ per hour... yet ive seen contracts like this
> 
> dump truck $85/hr
> "we pay subs $100"+hr just to plow and all with their own trucks lol
> truck and 8ft plow $80-90/hr.. again, losing $10-15/hr then
> 2 yard loader $125
> 3 yard loader $135
> 4-5 yard loader $160... like really, 160 an hour for a nearly 200k massive machine that would cost you $600 to truck in for delivery to the site at the start of the season, OK buddy.
> 
> just stupid low rates sometimes. Know your costs and machine costs for rental or your monthly payment, most times skid steers are $1000-1500 a month alone, not including the box, fuel, insurance policy to cover it, operator wages, any damages come straight from your pocket, or insurance if worth it.
> 
> We were loaned "for free" from our Deere dealer a 1yr old skid steer, one of our guys was operating it and the safety red metal shield brace pin came out somehow, and when he went to lower the bucket/boom, it pinched it causing a slight bend/dent in it. Yeah, $700~ later, the part is replaced at the dealer after we took it back. I didnt even notice it myself until i compared photographs when we picked it up and the return 3 weeks later.
> 
> I wouldnt operate $50k machines and boxes for less than $150/hr anywhere and any machines that are 100-150k like front end loaders have to be a bare minimum of $200/hr


RIght on target :salute::salute::salute:


----------



## PhilFromErie

At 225 an hour my skid would never leave the shop. The reality of it is you have to find out what the other guys around you are charging and your gonna have to charge around the same thing if you want to get any work, and if your the new guy its probably going to have to be less.

In Erie its abut 55-65 per hour, although I have heard people running them as as low as 35


----------



## RLM

What Phil said is correct, for anything in any market. You can base pricing off "your numbers " all you want, but if your not priced "market comparative" your not going to get the work. My feeling is you need to know your markets numbers then work from there to see if you can work within those numbers. As to those who say "there is no dusting hong between a 1996 with a 200 box plow & a brand new 50k machine...." Your right, thats how you make the numbers work, we can't have all the latest & greatest, and have clients that hire us based solely on price, look at the contractors in your area working on "low bid work". At least here one of two thing happen or some combination either their equipment is older or they cut corners. As my friend jokes about at the school district he works for "low bid is always best job....right ?", because everything is done half a$$ed.
There is also a FEMA book that shows rates the government pays for emergency, if you google it you should find it, rates are low though.


----------



## alldayrj

Price is not the only way to compete. Some people still care about quality. I regularly come in higher than other guys and get the job. At 35/hr you have to assume that a 17 year old is idling around the lot with a gp bucket taking naps behind the dumpster.


----------



## SnowPile

While I agree that what competitors are charging should be considered, you also have to consider if your what you need to be happy to do the job. If you want to charge $200 per hour but your equipment and your guys are going to be sitting around getting paid for nothing, you aren't helping anybody. Bottom Line: Be personable, responsive, and do a nice job for a reasonable rate and you'll stay busy.


----------

